# I am looking for a photo of an attractive mountain bike girl



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have been getting some great input from guys on the MTBR forum on how to market our product to mountain bikers. We make a car seat protector that lets you get wet, dirty and sweaty during a ride and protect your car seats without needing to change your clothes. As we learn about what the mountain biker wants we are hearing that we may want to find a photo of an attractive Mountain Bike girl to attract some attention towards our product. So, as I begin our search, I thought I would ask to see if anyone knows of a great photo of an attractive girl having a lot of fun on a mountain bike getting really muddy or just having a ball. I don't think we are looking for anything X rated (although some people may like that) but instead we are trying to focus on attractive and FUN, plus a little dirty (I mean muddy, get your mind out of the gutter). I am going to start my search but if you guys know of any photos or people that fit the bill please let me know. I am sure that deep in the mountains there is a mountain girl that rides up and down steep cliffs and is loved by all.

Thanks again for all of your support. Have a great Memorial Day Weekend!!!


Remember, in life and in the mountains, enjoying the ride is all that counts.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

This one would work for me


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

you should post this in the women's forum.

kidding.

You might want to make sure you have consent to use the photo too, copyright laws are a b*tch


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

Why do not you hire a photographer and a model? Otherwise you are just looking to get yourself sued.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I use a towel or an old sheet to protect my car seats. 

I couldn't wait for someone to invent a towel or a sheet to protect my car seats.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> I use a towel or an old sheet to protect my car seats.
> 
> I couldn't wait for someone to invent a towel or a sheet to protect my car seats.


you're not a very good consumer


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

May I recommend this locked thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=322783


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

How about just buying a car seat cover from Autozone for 15.00?

No matter how sexy, muddy or ugly you look driving, your seats are pretty much still spiffy clean / protected


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Thought I would point out that using someones photo without getting their permission to promote an item is not only unethical but illegal, you must have the full written or recorded verbal permission of the photographer, and the photographer must in turn supply a model release form in which the model states that the photo may be used for promotion of sale items.

My husband is a photographer, I work at a law firm, nothing I hate seeing more than people stealing artwork on the internet be it music, photos, or otherwise.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

just for fun


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

*We would never use a photo withoug consent.*



fastale said:


> you should post this in the women's forum.
> 
> kidding.
> 
> You might want to make sure you have consent to use the photo too, copyright laws are a b*tch


You are absolutely correct. It is not worth the legal hassles to use a photo without consent.


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

*Great Thread*



notaknob said:


> May I recommend this locked thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=322783


Thank you. There were a lot of great ideas on that thread and some pretty fun shots too.


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

*That will work.*



TX_Shifter said:


> How about just buying a car seat cover from Autozone for 15.00?
> 
> No matter how sexy, muddy or ugly you look driving, your seats are pretty much still spiffy clean / protected


There are different solutions for different people. You can buy a portable radio, cd player or ipod to listen to music. It all depends on your preference. I prefer an Ipod.


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

TX_Shifter said:


> just for fun


WoW. These are great photos. They capture the fun of getting dirty on a mountain bike. Thank you so much. Are these photos stock photos or are they pictures you took? One of the photos looked like it came from a stock photographer. If we were interested in getting permission for any of these photos who would we contact? They may be fun to put in an ad or website if we can get appropriate permissions. In any case, thank you for the ideas because they really do show people having fun getting dirty on a mountain bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

Why not just change your clothes before the drive home?


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I do not support your company, nor your marketing techniques, I think that going about your marketing plans like this makes you look like a very unorganized, un-professional company, I also think that using this kind of photograph for the sole purpose of it being an attractive female playing in the mud, just to get mens attention is a poor way to go about things in the mountain bike industry, most of the people that would be purchasing your product are NOT pre-pubescent boys, they ARE however men, women and families that have decent vehicles that they do not want to get muddy. Not sure if you took any business courses in college or high school even, but you need to advertise to your target audience, and most pre-pubescent boys that would be interested in this kind of advertising technique cannot drive, and if they can, they are driving their grandparents civic with 180,000 miles on it, which they dont really care if it gets muddy, as it might take the scent of mothballs out of the car. 

This all being said, I would for your sake ensure that you have all of the proper paperwork to back up whichever photo you choose to use.


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I do not support your company, nor your marketing techniques, I think that going about your marketing plans like this makes you look like a very unorganized, un-professional company, I also think that using this kind of photograph for the sole purpose of it being an attractive female playing in the mud, just to get mens attention is a poor way to go about things in the mountain bike industry, most of the people that would be purchasing your product are NOT pre-pubescent boys, they ARE however men, women and families that have decent vehicles that they do not want to get muddy. Not sure if you took any business courses in college or high school even, but you need to advertise to your target audience, and most pre-pubescent boys that would be interested in this kind of advertising technique cannot drive, and if they can, they are driving their grandparents civic with 180,000 miles on it, which they dont really care if it gets muddy, as it might take the scent of mothballs out of the car.
> 
> This all being said, I would for your sake ensure that you have all of the proper paperwork to back up whichever photo you choose to use.


Hello Pink Barron:

Thank you for your thoughts. I am sorry if I offended you in any way. We are just trying to learn about the Mountain Bike Community and we realize that this is a wide range of people including Men, Women and families. For our product, we think that active people, like mountain bikers, enjoy having fun and in the process get wet, diry and sweaty. We think our product helps people enjoy their activities more using our product and are simply trying to get ideas of images showing people having fun, at whatever they are doing. I agree with your insight about our market. The challenge for us is to find the best way to communicate effectively to our market and hopefully have a little fun in the process. As far as our marketing methods, they may not be sophisticated or highly academic with surveys or other methods, but we feel that the best way to learn about our market is to talk openly and honestly to the market and then listen carefully. For example, I find your input to be very valuable because it shows us that we need to be very careful not to turn off important customers, even by accident. As far as the use of images, we would never consider using images unless we had permission from the owner. Sorry if we offended you in any way and we appreciate you taking the time to give us your candid opinions. They really do help us.


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

moto367 said:


> Why not just change your clothes before the drive home?


You can do that but not everyone wants to and I do not think it is necessary. It is kind of like when you go to the gym. Some people bring a change of clothes, while other people jump in their car all sweaty. It is a matter of preference. If possible, I would rather get in my car and go. Everyone has their own preference.


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I do not support your company, nor your marketing techniques, I think that going about your marketing plans like this makes you look like a very unorganized, un-professional company, I also think that using this kind of photograph for the sole purpose of it being an attractive female playing in the mud, just to get mens attention is a poor way to go about things in the mountain bike industry, most of the people that would be purchasing your product are NOT pre-pubescent boys, they ARE however men, women and families that have decent vehicles that they do not want to get muddy.


are you kidding me? have you ever seen pics from interbike? there are plenty of post-pubescent "boys" that enjoy pics of cute girls taking part in the sport we love.


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I do not support your company, nor your marketing techniques, I think that going about your marketing plans like this makes you look like a very unorganized, un-professional company, I also think that using this kind of photograph for the sole purpose of it being an attractive female playing in the mud, just to get mens attention is a poor way to go about things in the mountain bike industry, most of the people that would be purchasing your product are NOT pre-pubescent boys, they ARE however men, women and families that have decent vehicles that they do not want to get muddy. Not sure if you took any business courses in college or high school even, but you need to advertise to your target audience, and most pre-pubescent boys that would be interested in this kind of advertising technique cannot drive, and if they can, they are driving their grandparents civic with 180,000 miles on it, which they dont really care if it gets muddy, as it might take the scent of mothballs out of the car.
> 
> This all being said, I would for your sake ensure that you have all of the proper paperwork to back up whichever photo you choose to use.


Pink Barron:

Aside from talking candidly with a wide range of mountain bikers, is there another way that you would recommend for us to learn about the market. This is the best way that I know but if you have other thoughts please let me know. Surveys are nice but I find open conversation to be the best for me. Thank you in advance for your suggestions.

Happy Victory


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I also think that using this kind of photograph for the sole purpose of it being an attractive female playing in the mud, just to get mens attention is a poor way to go about things in the mountain bike industry,.


Really, obviously you've never been to Interbike....


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Good god everyone get off your high horses and either help the man or shut your mouth. I am sure he knows to obtain legal rights to use the photo, I am sure he is aware that you can change clothes or use a towel, but he also has a product he is trying to sell. We all know that sex sells....ever watched TV for 15 minutes?


Did you also know you can find a body of water, clean off, then air dry without a towel? You jackasses must of been duped in by the marketing gods of towels. What dumb consumers. /s


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

i gotta say i like the idea of a seat cover that i could keep stored in the trunk to grab and throw on my seat for the ride home. towels soak through if you're really muddy and the fitted covers from autozone aren't really intended to be temporary mud/sweat shedders. 

jmho of course.


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

dewthedru said:


> i gotta say i like the idea of a seat cover that i could keep stored in the trunk to grab and throw on my seat for the ride home. towels soak through if you're really muddy and the fitted covers from autozone aren't really intended to be temporary mud/sweat shedders.
> 
> jmho of course.


Thanks Dew the Dru.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

dewthedru said:


> are you kidding me? have you ever seen pics from interbike? there are plenty of post-pubescent "boys" that enjoy pics of cute girls taking part in the sport we love.


yes of course there are, but the market you are looking at here is not one in which you would benefit from marketing to Pre-Pubescent boys, dont get me wrong there are many markets within the mountain bike circle that you would benefit from targeting these boys, but this is not one of them, as I stated, the people you should target with this product are parents, adult riders with decent vehicles, many young boys are driving vehicles that were given to them, and they do not care all that much about, and for those of these boys that do care about their car seats, a normal honest advertisement would do just fine.

Yes I have been to interbike, and yes I understand that you can sell a Kona much easier if you have a model riding around on one, but that is besides the point completely. Target marketing, sorry if you guys dont understand that.



HappyVictory said:


> Pink Barron:
> 
> Aside from talking candidly with a wide range of mountain bikers, is there another way that you would recommend for us to learn about the market. This is the best way that I know but if you have other thoughts please let me know. Surveys are nice but I find open conversation to be the best for me. Thank you in advance for your suggestions.
> 
> Happy Victory


What you might find about the mountain bike industry is that most people who try to market products for the industry are long time mountain bikers, and many of them are models as to what the sport is all about.

Like I stated before it is obvious that sex sells to the younger crowd, but I think that you are marketing directly at a target audience that might not be so interested in your product. If it were me I would try a less direct approach, there is a very very wide range of people who Mt Bike, how about an honest ad campaign showing how badly mud can mess up your cars seats, and then actually showing how your product works and takes care of the problem.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

ThePinkBarron said:


> yes of course there are, but the market you are looking at here is not one in which you would benefit from marketing to Pre-Pubescent boys, dont get me wrong there are many markets within the mountain bike circle that you would benefit from targeting these boys, but this is not one of them, as I stated, the people you should target with this product are parents, adult riders with decent vehicles, many young boys are driving vehicles that were given to them, and they do not care all that much about, and for those of these boys that do care about their car seats, a normal honest advertisement would do just fine.
> 
> Yes I have been to interbike, and yes I understand that you can sell a Kona much easier if you have a model riding around on one, but that is besides the point completely. Target marketing, sorry if you guys dont understand that.


What they are trying to say is that it is not just pre-pubescent boys who buy into skin marketing. many older men would hesitate on an ad longer if there is an attractive woman over just some dirty yahoo. the same could be said for some women who enjoy sizing up another woman or might think that buying this certain product will make them more attractive or whatever. I'm not trying to start anything here, just thought I might help clarify.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

As an adult male I can say that PinkBarron is completely off base here. Aren't you a woman? How are you giving marketing advise in this predominately male sport? How do you know what I find attractive and what would lead me to by a product? Do you have a pair of testicles hanging between your legs?

I am not into skin marketing...but a photo with a beautiful dirty mountain biking woman could be very well executed and get my attention. That is all there is to it.

You don't see me on mothers.com giving breast feeding advise, so maybe you shouldn't try to make posts claiming to know the male perspective (okay that was a little overboard, but you catch my drift).


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay, so you are correct a MASTERS in marketing tells me absolutely nothing, I will go back to the kitchen now.

You can all start the spitting contests and the arm wrestling at any point, sorry that a female jumped into your little online clubhouse.

Some of you guys on here wonder why you cant find a woman to Mt bike with you, stop being macho man ********s and you might find that you attract a woman.


fastale said:


> What they are trying to say is that it is not just pre-pubescent boys who buy into skin marketing. many older men would hesitate on an ad longer if there is an attractive woman over just some dirty yahoo. the same could be said for some women who enjoy sizing up another woman or might think that buying this certain product will make them more attractive or whatever. I'm not trying to start anything here, just thought I might help clarify.


Yes I understand that, but you do not need a model of any sort for marketing this product, if it works, it works, park tool doesnt need models to sell their tools... they work.

To the OP, you have my opinion, what you do with it is up to you.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Okay, so you are correct a MASTERS in marketing tells me absolutely nothing, I will go back to the kitchen now.


I've seen what woman want. I have a masters in marketing now too!


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Yes I understand that, but you do not need a model of any sort for marketing this product, if it works, it works, park tool doesnt need models to sell their tools... they work.


I whole-heartedly agree and don't necessarily agree with what I posted.


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Okay, so you are correct a MASTERS in marketing tells me absolutely nothing, I will go back to the kitchen now.
> 
> You can all start the spitting contests and the arm wrestling at any point, sorry that a female jumped into your little online clubhouse.
> 
> ...


WOW. I did not really expect all of this opinion but it is very helpful. What I am learning is that there are a wide range of mountain bikers out there that may find our product interesting but each has their own individual perspective. I believe it is possible to tastefully grab a persons attention, put a smile on their face and tell them about a product in a simple way, and then let them decide if the product is worth their hard earned cash. Sex does sell but at the end of the day, it is the product that needs to be the foundation. I also think that it is possible to use sex appeal not "X" appeal to create attention. Personally, I believe that showing people having fun, real fun can attract more attention than anything else, even sex. Everyone likes to have fun and be happy. That type of feeling is contagious at any age and for both sexes. I think mountain bikers are active people that like to get out with friends, family or on their own to enjoy a ride and forget about the hustle and bustle of everyday life. I also think that they appreciate fitness and some really do get a kick out of getting wet, dirty and sweaty during a ride. If possible, I think I would like to capture that "fun" on a bike and show how our product helps support the fun that can be had on a mountain bike. Our product may not be for everyone but I think that we can find a fun and tasteful way to promote our product and support the idea of "fun on a bike". In any case, I really appreciate your time and energy to help me learn about mounatain bikers and how to market to them. I wish it was a science but sometimes it takes a little magic and a lot of listening to learn what the market wants. Thanks again.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I am glad to help, I honestly would not purchase the product, but it is mostly because I can hose out the interior of my jeep if it is too muddy


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> yes of course there are, but the market you are looking at here is not one in which you would benefit from marketing to Pre-Pubescent boys, dont get me wrong there are many markets within the mountain bike circle that you would benefit from targeting these boys, but this is not one of them, as I stated, the people you should target with this product are parents, adult riders with decent vehicles, many young boys are driving vehicles that were given to them, and they do not care all that much about, and for those of these boys that do care about their car seats, a normal honest advertisement would do just fine.
> 
> Yes I have been to interbike, and yes I understand that you can sell a Kona much easier if you have a model riding around on one, but that is besides the point completely. Target marketing, sorry if you guys dont understand that.
> 
> ...


Pink,

I think you need a healthy dose of reality. I am almost 50 yrs old, have kids, wife
and live a financially secure life. Still, I appreciate marketing types using sex
to sell their product. What the heck is wrong with being "entertained" while
shopping? Nothing, nothing at all.

The thing you need to come to grips with is that I am not the lone ranger.

PS: My Suburban, the auto I use to transport my bikes, has seat covers on all three rows of seats.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

I would like to point out that "pre-pubescent boys" indicates boys that have not yet reached puberty. Marketing to boys that have not yet reached puberty by using scantily clad models would appear to be a mistake. Marketing to car owners, which would be "post-pubescent boys" is most commonly done using scantily clad models.

Images of scantily clad women don't make me want to buy anything.

...they just remind me of the shallow, self-centered BS I have to listen to when they're around, and how happy I am to be able to ride away and escape them.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> ...they just remind me of the shallow, self-centered BS I have to listen to when they're around, and how happy I am to be able to ride away and escape them.


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## switch55 (Feb 17, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Some of you guys on here wonder why you cant find a woman to Mt bike with you, stop being macho man ********s and you might find that you attract a woman.


you're def not the type of woman i would want to attract.

O.P. would these seat protectors be waterproof? it was mentioned before that some just use towels, but towels are not waterproof and sweat could still get onto your seats. and you should market any way you see fit (models or not). good luck


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I think this thread would benefit from more pictures of women on bikes....

I'd buy one of these










Not a mtb but roadies sweat too...










yeah she's thirsty


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

nachomc said:


> I think this thread would benefit from more pictures of women on bikes....
> 
> I'd buy one of these
> 
> ...


Thanks NACHOMC. These are great ideas. I appreciate the input. Is there a site that specializes in royalty free Mountain Bike Photo? If we decide to use any images I want to make sure we have the proper permission. This forum has been very helpful in giving me an idea of what Mountain Bikers like and don't like and everything in between. Thanks again.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

You could try istockphoto.com. I picked up those pictures via Google image search. I didn't mind the leg work


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

switch55 said:


> you're def not the type of woman i would want to attract.
> 
> O.P. would these seat protectors be waterproof? it was mentioned before that some just use towels, but towels are not waterproof and sweat could still get onto your seats. and you should market any way you see fit (models or not). good luck


Hello Switch55. I am trying to get the right balance of features that everyone wants and I thing waterproof is something that may be able to help out. We will see where we land. Thanks for the support and input.


----------



## SLOEnduroSl (Sep 23, 2007)

Not sure if this is your product of not but MTBR did a review on something like it.

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/save-a-seat-review/

MW


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

yeah I wondered if this was what he was talking about

http://www.save-a-seat.com/


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Hot chicks draw attention to almost any product designed towards the male population....just don't put it ON the seat-cover. 

I disagree with PinkBarron as well- she has little idea about the basic nature of most males, however cultured and sophisticated some may be or appear to be.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I do not support your company, nor your marketing techniques, I think that going about your marketing plans like this makes you look like a very unorganized, un-professional company, I also think that using this kind of photograph for the sole purpose of it being an attractive female playing in the mud, just to get mens attention is a poor way to go about things in the mountain bike industry, most of the people that would be purchasing your product are NOT pre-pubescent boys, they ARE however men, women and families that have decent vehicles that they do not want to get muddy. Not sure if you took any business courses in college or high school even, but you need to advertise to your target audience, and most pre-pubescent boys that would be interested in this kind of advertising technique cannot drive, and if they can, they are driving their grandparents civic with 180,000 miles on it, which they dont really care if it gets muddy, as it might take the scent of mothballs out of the car.
> 
> This all being said, I would for your sake ensure that you have all of the proper paperwork to back up whichever photo you choose to use.


I think PB is pretty close to being on the mark. The people most likely to buy this are not the ones that are going to be most swayed by some T&A. Young men are not the most likely to want to buy this. Yes, adult males (myself included) do appreciate a hot woman in an add, but I don 't think I am any more likely to buy it. In fact, in my eyes the company looses some credibility. So yeah, thanks for the gratuitous shot of the big-boobed, tight-waisted, most-likely-photoshopped girl in the wet t-shirt masturbating with whatever product you are selling, but you also just lost a lot of cred as a serious bike company in my book, as you seem to be marketing toward teenage boys more interested in how "sexy" a product is then how good it is.

Sex sells, but it does not sell everything, it depends on the market, and just because men buy something, does not mean a sexy woman sells it better. Snowboards, sure! Splitboards, No. Park Skis? Sure. Tele skis? No, maybe not. DH/FR bikes, sure. XC and trail bikes? Maybe not.

So, who is going to want a seat cover? An adolecent or 20-something boy or an adult of either sex?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A seat cover advertised with a photo of a hot chick would scream "gratuitous use of sex for advertising" and steer me away from the product. If you're going to use a cute model, it has to integrate almost subliminally with your ad. I see few ways to do such integration, and all of them require YOU to hire your own model and photographer rather than dig on the web for pictures.

Gratuitous sex in an ad would make me avoid buying the product even if I needed it. I will not support a company that produces cheap, tasteless advertisements no matter what.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

For your viewing pleasure!


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

*Your ideas still need some work*

I see the problem with sweaty/wet/dirty clothes after a good ride. The easy solution to the problem is to change clothes, but you have constrained the problem to prevent this. If the group of riders were covered in mud as in some of the pictures, you are going to have to protect every single thing they could touch or drip on. This means floormats, center console, steering wheel, dashboard controls, radio/CD, glove box, air vents, running boards...you get the idea. Everything they touch would be covered in dirt. Your product will have a very low "spouse approval factor" without addressing these issues.

Why not make it easier to change ones clothes in comfort and modesty? Put your clean clothes on the clean seats and avoid the problem. Put the dirty clothes in a plastic bag to be dealt with at home. Not only is this easier on the car, it makes the ride home much more comfortable and allows you to stop for burgers/tacos/beer on the way home.

You should think about your product some more.

As to the photo, solve the problem by having a group of people in the photo. They are dirty and having fun. It creates the image you are looking for without giving offense to anyone.


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

CheapWhine said:


> I see the problem with sweaty/wet/dirty clothes after a good ride. The easy solution to the problem is to change clothes, but you have constrained the problem to prevent this. If the group of riders were covered in mud as in some of the pictures, you are going to have to protect every single thing they could touch or drip on. This means floormats, center console, steering wheel, dashboard controls, radio/CD, glove box, air vents, running boards...you get the idea. Everything they touch would be covered in dirt. Your product will have a very low "spouse approval factor" without addressing these issues.
> 
> Why not make it easier to change ones clothes in comfort and modesty? Put your clean clothes on the clean seats and avoid the problem. Put the dirty clothes in a plastic bag to be dealt with at home. Not only is this easier on the car, it makes the ride home much more comfortable and allows you to stop for burgers/tacos/beer on the way home.
> 
> ...


Hello Cheap Whine:

Thank you for the great comments. I can surely see your point of view and your thoughts make a lot of sense. I also agree that showing people having fun is a great way to get attention. Nothing puts a smile on people's faces like watching others have a good time. Thanks again for your helpful comments.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

HappyVictory said:


> Hello Cheap Whine:
> 
> Thank you for the great comments. I can surely see your point of view and your thoughts make a lot of sense. I also agree that showing people having fun is a great way to get attention. Nothing puts a smile on people's faces like watching others have a good time. Thanks again for your helpful comments.


How about a picture of a filthy seat with a dirty biker guy in the background getting berated by his wife?


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Funny how this thread went*

The OP started out by saying he wanted "a great photo of an attractive girl having a lot of fun on a mountain bike getting really muddy or just having a ball. I don't think we are looking for anything X rated". Somehow it turned into him asking for porn to sell his product, when clearly he did not ask for that.

I'm a female and I was not offended in the least bit that he wanted to use an attractive female in his marketing. In fact, I LIKE to see more women in advertisements participating in traditionally male sports and no one would expect any company to want to use UNattractive people to market their product. Showing women mountain biking or rock climbing or whatever illustrates to women who have not tried these pursuits that other women DO these things. I want to see more women out there mountain biking so the bike industry starts to pay more attention to my needs (small bikes, light gear, properly tuned suspension, etc.). So I say, go ahead and use photos of women riding their bikes!

Anyway Happy Victory, my BF takes lots of pictures of me and my girlfriends riding and he is a very good photographer. None of us are models, but we are all fit and having fun. I can ask him if he would be interested in letting you use any of his pics if you'd like. Reply or PM me if you are interested.


----------



## HappyVictory (Apr 27, 2009)

kapusta said:


> How about a picture of a filthy seat with a dirty biker guy in the background getting berated by his wife?


Hello Kapusta:

That is a funny idea. I always like adding humor to ads if possible. Anything that will make a prospective customer smile. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Your marketing plan sux. You have the attention of dozens of bikers, and haven't taken the opportunity to plug the product at all. No photos, weblinks or even brand name? 


It's as if you really want to discuss how to find photos, instead of looking for a free plug. Could it really be possible???


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

Sasquatch said:


> Your marketing plan sux. You have the attention of dozens of bikers, and haven't taken the opportunity to plug the product at all. No photos, weblinks or even brand name?
> 
> It's as if you really want to discuss how to find photos, instead of looking for a free plug. Could it really be possible???


Then his post would get deleted by the mods. He is actually playing it quite smart for this forum.


----------

